# June Price List (US & UK - MERGED THREADS)



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Okiday. The new indie price list for June is out. Here it is in it's mis-ordered entirety. I've already started on getting them into a proper order and will be coming back from time to time to edit this post to get it nicer looking. All prices are in UK Pounds Sterling inclusive of 17.5% VAT (for some reason) so obviously if VAT is 15% then the prices for models will be a tiny bit cheaper than listed. 

*------------------------- WARHAMMER 40K -------------------------*

Warhammer 40k Rulebook (English) 35
Assault On Black Reach (English) 50
40K Expansion Cities Of Death 15
40K Apocalypse Book 30
Apocalypse Reload 15
WARHAMMER 40,000 EXPANSION: PLANETSTRIKE (ENGLISH) 15
Codex Black Templars 12
Codex Dark Angels 15
Codex Space Marines 18
Codex Chaos Space Marines 15
Codex Orks 15
Codex Eldar 15
CODEX IMPERIAL GUARD (ENGLISH) 15
Codex Tyranids 12
Codex Daemonhunters 12
Codex Witchhunters 12
Codex Necrons 12
Codex Dark Eldar 12
Codex Tau Empire 12
Codex Chaos Daemons 15
--
Space Marine Commander 12
Space Marine Command Squad 18
Marneus Calgar & Honour Guard 30
Space Marine Masters Of The Chapter 20
Space Marine Chaplain On Bike 15
Terminator Librarian 12
Terminator Captain 10
Space Marine Librarian 8
Space Marine Terminator Chaplain 8
Space Marine Chaplain 8
Space Marine Chaplain With Jump Pack 8
Crimson Fists Pedro Kantor 8
Ultramarines Captain Sicarius 9.5
Space Marine Apothecary 7
Space Marine Techmarine With Servitors 23
Space Marine Terminator Squad 25
Space Marine Terminator Assault Squad 25
Space Marine Dreadnought 25
Space Marine Venerable Dreadnought 35
SPACE MARINE IRONCLAD DREADNOUGHT 25
Space Marine Sternguard Veterans 20
Space Marine Tactical Squad 20
Space Marine Combat Squad 12
Space Marine Scout Sergeant Telion 8
Space Marine Scouts 12
Space Marine Scouts With Sniper Rifles 15
Space Marine Rhino 18
Space Marine Razorback 20
Space Marine Drop Pod 18
Space Marine Assault Squad 16
Space Marine Vanguard Veteran Squad 23
Space Marine Bike 6
Space Marine Bike Squad 25
Space Marine Attack Bike 15
Space Marine Scout Bike 6
Space Marine Land Speeder 18
SPACE MARINE LAND SPEEDER STORM 18
Space Marine Devastators 20
Space Marine Vindicator 25
Space Marine Landraider 35
Space Marine Predator 25
Space Marine Whirlwind 25
Space Marine Land Raider Crusader/Redeemer 35
Space Marine Sergeant Chronus 10
Space Marine Thunderfire Cannon 30
Black Templars High Marshall Helbrecht 12
The Emperors Champion 8
Black Templars Sword Brethren Squad 23
Black Templars Chapter Upgrade 18
Space Wolf Blood Claws 20
Space Wolf Grey Hunters 20
Space Wolf Long Fangs 25
Dark Angels Company Master 8
Dark Angels Veteran Space Marines 12
Dark Angels Bike Squad 23
Dark Angels Ravenwing 50
Space Marine Battleforce 50
Space Marine Strike Force 150
--
Chaos Space Marine Sorcerer 8
Abaddon The Despoiler 12
Chaos Space Marine Lord 8
Chaos Obliterators 12
Chaos Havoc With Lascannon 8
Lucius The Eternal 10
Khorne Lord 8
Huron Blackheart 10
Chaos Lord With Jump Pack 8
Chaos Dreadnought 35
Chaos Emperors Children 20
Chaos Space Marine Raptors 25
Chaos Thousand Sons 23
Chaos Havocs 20
Chaos Daemon Prince 18
Death Guard Plague Marines 20
Chaos Space Marine Bike 6
Khorne Beserkers 18
Chaos Space Marine Land Raider 35
Chaos Space Marine Rhino 18
Chaos Space Marine Predator 25
Chaos Space Marine Defiler 35
Chaos Space Marine Attack Squad 12
Chaos Space Marines 20
Chaos Terminator Lord 12
Chaos Terminators 25
Possessed Chaos Space Marines 16
Chaos Spawn 18
Chaos Space Marine Vindicator 25
Chaos Space Marines 5
Soul Grinder 35
Chaos Space Marine Battleforce 50
--
Orks In Mega Armour 9.5
Ork Warboss 12
Ork Big Mek 12
Ork Kommando With Burna 8
Ork Kommando Big Shoota 8
Ork Big Mek With Boss Pole 12
Ork Weirdboy 12
Ork Painboy 8
Boss Zagstruk 13.5
Boss Snikrot 9.5
Kaptin Badrukk 13.5
Ork Deff Dread 35
Ork Warlord Ghazghkull Thrakka 20
Ork Kommandos 20
Ork Big Mek With Shokk Attack Gun 18
Ork Tankbustas 20
Ork Killa Kan 13.5
Ork Wartrak 12
Ork Warbuggy 15
Ork Warbiker Mob 23
Ork Trukk 18
Ork Boyz 12
Ork Lootas And Burnas 13.5
Ork Boyz 5
Ork Battlewagon 35
Ork Gretchin 8
Ork Nobz 15
Ork Stormboyz 15
Ork Stompa 60
Ork Battleforce 50
--
Eldar Wraithguard 8
Eldar Warlocks 7
Eldar Avatar 18
Eldar Farseer 8
Eldar Harlequin Troupe Master 8
Eldar Fire Prism Grav Tank 35
Eldar Shining Spear Squad 25
Eldar Autarch On Jet Bike 18
Eldar Rangers 18
Eldar Dark Reapers 18
Eldar Striking Scorpions 18
Eldar Warp Spiders 18
Eldar Howling Banshees 18
Eldar Swooping Hawks 18
Eldar Fire Dragons 18
Eldar Farseer And Warlock Bodyguard 18
Eldar Harlequins 18
Eldar Jetbike 6
Eldar Dire Avengers 18
Eldar War Walker 18
Eldar Wraithlord 25
Eldar Vyper Jet Bike 15
Eldar Falcon 25
Eldar Guardians 18
Eldar Wave Serpent 25
Eldar Guardians 5
Eldar Battleforce 50
--
Catachan Snipers 9
Commissar Yarrick 10
Cadian Assault Weapons 8
Techpriest Engineer 7
Cadian Snipers 8
Vostroyan Mortar Team 10
Vostroyan Snipers 8
Imperial Guard Ogryn 12
Imperial Guard Ogryn Bone Ead 12
Imperial Guard Commissar 8
IMPERIAL GUARD PRIMARIS PSYKER 8
IMPERIAL GUARD RATLINGS 12
Imperial Guard Hellhound 30 --- see comment below
Imperial Guard Demolisher 35 --- see comment below
Cadian Heavy Weapon Squad 20
Cadian Heavy Weapon Team 10
Catachan Heavy Weapon Squad 20
Catachan Heavy Weapon Team 10
Imperial Guard Baneblade 60
Imperial Guard Basilisk 25
Imperial Guard Leman Russ 25
Imperial Guard Chimera 20
Imperial Guard Cadians 5
Imperial Guard Shadowsword/Stormlord 60
IMPERIAL GUARD SENTINEL 15
IMPERIAL GUARD CADIAN COMMAND SQUAD 15
IMPERIAL GUARD CATACHAN COMMAND SQUAD 15
IMPERIAL GUARD VALKYRIE 35
IMPERIAL GUARD CADIAN SHOCK TROOPS 12
IMPERIAL GUARD CATACHAN JUNGLE FIGHTERS 12
IMPERIAL GUARD HELLHOUND 30 *** Price for upcoming release?  :grin:
IMPERIAL GUARD LEMAN RUSS DEMOLISHER 30 *** Price for upcoming release?  :grin:
IMPERIAL GUARD CADIAN BATTLEFORCE 55
IMPERIAL GUARD CATACHAN BATTLEFORCE 55
--
Tyranid Gargoyles 9.5
Tyranid Zoanthrope 12
Tyranid Tyrant Guard 12
Tyranid Lictor 12
Tyranid Broodlord 12
Tyranid Ravener 12
Tyranid Hive Tyrant 30
Tyranid Biovore 18
Tyranid Warriors 18
Tyranid Gaunts 18
Tyranid Genestealers 15
Tyranid Carnifex 25
Tyranid Termagants 5
Tyranid Battleforce 50
--
Grey Knight Terminator Psycannon 10
Grey Knight In Power Armour 9
Inquisitor Daemonhunter 8
Grey Knight Terminator 8
Grey Knight Brother Captain Stern 12
Grey Knight Psycannon 8
Vindicare Assassin 8
Battle Sisters 9
Sister Of Battle Canoness 8
Celestine The Living Saint 12
Inquisitor Lord & Retinue 20
Grey Knight Space Marines 20
Grey Knight Terminators 35
Witch Hunter Inquisitor & Retinue 20
Arco Flagellants 18
Sisters Of Battle Squad 23
Sisters Of Battle Seraphim Squad 20
Inquisitor Lord & Retinue 20
Grey Knight Space Marines 20
Grey Knight Terminators 35
Witch Hunter Inquisitor & Retinue 20
Arco Flagellants 18
Sisters Of Battle Squad 23
Sisters Of Battle Seraphim Squad 20
Sisters Of Battle Immolator 20
--
Necron Immortal 8
Necron Flayed Ones 8
Necron Wraiths 12
Necron Pariahs 8
Necron Tomb Spyder 12
Necron Lord With Resurrection Orb 8
Necron Destroyer Lord 13.5
Necron Heavy Destroyer 12
Necron C'Tan Nightbringer 18
Necron C'Tan Deceiver 15
Necron Warriors 18
Necron Destroyer 10
Necron Monolith 35
Necron Battleforce 50
--
Dark Eldar Incubi 8
Dark Eldar Lord 8
Dark Eldar Hellion 7
Dark Eldar Ravager 30
Dark Eldar Talos 20
Dark Eldar Wyches 20
Dark Eldar Warriors 18
Dark Eldar Raider 18
Dark Eldar Jetbike 6
Dark Eldar Battleforce 50
--
Tau Ethereal Caste 8
Tau Crisis Battlesuit Commander 18
Tau Fire Warriors 18
Tau Pathfinders 8
Tau Pathfinder Shas'Ui 8
Tau Pathfinders With Rail Rifles 8
Tau Pathfinder Rail Rifles Squad 8
Tau Sniper Drone Team 18
Tau Xv8 Crisis Battlesuit 12
Tau XV25 Stealth Suits 12
Tau XV88 Broadside Battlesuit 18
Tau Piranha 15
Tau Devilfish 20
Tau Hammerhead 25
Tau Skyray 25
Tau Vespid Stingwings 20
Kroot Shaper 7
Kroot Carnivore Squad 18
Kroot Hounds 8
Krootox 12
Tau Battleforce 50

*------------------------- WARHAMMER FANTASY -------------------------*

Warhammer Rulebook 35
Battle For Skull Pass 50
Battle Skull Pass Hobby Set 60
Beasts Of Chaos Army Book 15
Warriors Of Chaos Army Book 15
Empire Army Book 15
Bretonnian Army Book 15
Wood Elves Army Book 15
Dwarf Army Book 15
Skaven Army Book 15
Tomb Kings Army Book 15
Vampire Counts Army Book 15
Lizardmen Army Book 15
Orc & Goblin Army Book 15
High Elf Army Book 15
Dark Elves Army Book (English) 15
Ogre Kingdoms Army Book 15
Daemons Of Chaos Army Book 15
UNIFORMS & HERALDRY OF THE EMPIRE (ENGLISH) 15
--
Beastmen Bray-Shamen 8
Bestigors 9
Chaos Beastmen Regiment 18
Chaos Beastlord 8
Chaos Bestigors 25
Chaos Beastmen Chariot 18
--
Archaon Lord Of The Endtimes 25
Lord Of Slaanesh On Daemonic Mount 15
Khorne Chaos Lord On Juggernaut 20
Chaos Lord On Daemonic Mount 20
Champion Of Chaos 8
Sorcerer Of Chaos 8
Nurgle Chaos Sorcerer 8
Khorne Chaos Champion 8
Wulfrik The Wanderer 9.5
Sigvald The Magnificent 8
Marauders Of Chaos 18
Warriors Of Chaos Regiment 18
Chaos Warriors 5
Chaos Warhounds 12
Chaos Marauder Horsemen 12
Chaos Knights 13.5
Chaos Chariot 18
Chaos Warriors Chosen Command 20
Chaos Warriors Chosen 20
Warriors Of Chaos Battalion 50
--
The Masque 8
Karanak 12
Beast Of Nurgle 13.5
Fiend Of Slaanesh 12
Skulltaker 12
Chaos Nurglings 10
Bloodletters Of Khorne 12
Daemonettes Of Slaanesh 12
Pink Horrors Of Tzeentch 12
Screamers Of Tzeentch 20
Plaguebearers Of Nurgle 12
Bloodcrusher Of Khorne 18
Epidemius 30
Flamers Of Tzeentch 12
Plaguebearers Of Nurgle Command 18
Flesh Hounds Of Khorne 23
Greater Daemon Of Nurgle 35
Greater Daemon Of Khorne 35
Greater Daemon Of Tzeentch 35
Greater Daemon Of Slaanesh 35
--
Empire Engineers 7
Empire Warrior Priests 7
Empire Knights 18
Empire Militia 18
Empire Artillery 12
Empire General 12
Empire State Handgunners 12
Empire State Troops 12
Empire Volley Gun / Rocket Battery 12
Empire Battle Wizards 12
Empire Flagellant Warband 13.5
Empire Pistoliers 12
EMPIRE GREATSWORDS 25
EMPIRE ARCHERS 15
EMPIRE STEAM TANK 35
EMPIRE CAPTAIN WITH SWORD AND SHIELD 8
ELECTOR COUNT MARIUS LEITDORF 18
EMPIRE BATTALION 60
--
Louen Leoncoeur King Of Bretonnia 20
Bretonnian Mounted Yeoman 7
Bretonnian Lord 8
Bretonnian Damsel 10
Bretonnian Battle Standard 8
Knights Of Bretonnia 18
Bretonnian Men At Arms Regiment 18
Bretonnian Bowmen 18
Bretonnian Pegasus Knight 8
Bretonnian Battalion 50
--
Wood Elf Wardancers 8
Wood Elf Waywatchers 9
Wood Elf Tree Kin 12
Wood Elf Eternal Guard 9
Wood Elf Warhawk Rider 12
Wood Elf Spellsingers 8
Wood Elf Lord Mounted 10
Wood Elf Wardancers Command 8
Wood Elf Lord With Great Weapon 8
Wood Elf Glade Guard 18
Wood Elf Dryads 18
Wood Elf Glade Riders 18
Wood Elf Eternal Guard 20
Wood Elf Treeman 30
Wood Elf Wild Riders 35
Wood Elf Wardancers 20
Wood Elf Battalion 50
--
Dwarf Lord & Shieldbearers 18
Dwarf Slayer Lord 8
Dwarf Runelord 8
Dwarf Master Engineer 8
Dwarf Warriors Regiment 18
Dwarf Thunderers 18
Dwarf Cannon 12
Dwarf Miners 12
Dwarf Anvil Of Doom 30
Dwarf Gyrocopter 18
Dwarf Bolt Thrower 18
Dwarf Grudge Thrower 20
Dwarf Hammerers 13.5
Dwarf Hammerers Command 15
Dwarf Slayers 13.5
Dwarf Slayers Command 18
Dwarf Battalion 50
--
Skaven Grey Seer Thanquol & Boneripper 15
Skaven Poison Wind Globadiers 6
Skaven Warlord 8
Skaven Ratling Gun 8
Skaven Warlock Engineer 8
Skaven Jezzails 8
Skaven Grey Seer 8
Skaven Clanrats Regiment 18
Skaven Night Runners 18
Skaven Plague Monks 18
Skaven Rat Ogres And Giant Rats 20
Skaven Stormvermin 20
Skaven Battalion 50
--
Undead Banshee 6
Black Knights 7
Spirit Host 9
Undead Wraiths 6
Necromancers 12
Black Knight Command 8
Fell Bats 9.5
Liche Priest Foot & Mounted 10
Undead Bat Swarm 8
Zombie Regiment 18
Skeleton Warriors 5
Vampire Counts Winged Vampire Lord 8
Vampire Counts Vampire Lord 8
Vampire Counts Konrad Von Carstein 8
Vampire Counts Vlad Von Carstein 8
Vampire Counts Skeletons 12
Vampire Counts Grave Guard 17
Vampire Counts Crypt Ghouls 12
Vampire Counts Corpse Cart 15
Vampire Counts Dire Wolves 12
Vampire Counts Varghulf 15
Vampire Counts Mannfred 18
Vampire Counts Black Coach 23
Vampire Counts Battalion 50
--
Tomb King 8
Tomb Kings Ushabti 12
Tomb Guard 8
Tomb King Skeleton Warriors 18
Tomb Kings Skeleton Horsemen 18
Tomb Kings Skeleton Chariots 18
Tomb Kings Bone Giant 30
Tomb Kings Battalion 50
--
Lizardmen Slann Mage Priest 23
Ancient Scar Leader Kroq Gar 30
Lizardmen Skink Priest 7
Skink Warchiefs 8
Lizardmen Saurus Lord On Foot 8
Lizardmen Saurus Regiment 18
Lizardmen Skink Regiment 18
Lizardmen Saurus On Cold Ones 18
Lizardmen Temple Guard 17
Salamander Hunting Pack 13.5
Lizardmen Stegadon 25
Fantasy Swarm 7 --- not sure if this is supposed to be the Lizardmen one
--

Gorbad Ironclaw 25
Grimgor Ironside 10
Orc Shaman 18
Orc Warboss On Wyvern 30
Orc Warboss 12
Black Orc Big Boss 8
Black Orcs 17
Orc Warriors Regiment 18
Orcs 5
Orc Boar Boyz 35
Orc Boar Chariot 15
Goblin Bosses 8
Goblin Regiment 18
Goblin Wolf Riders 18
Night Goblin Boss On Giant Squig 8
Night Goblin Shaman 8
Night Goblins 18
Night Goblin Fanatics 8
Night Goblin Squig Herders 12
Night Goblin Squig Hoppers 9
Forest Goblin Spider Riders 18
Goblin Doom Diver 20
Goblin Rock Lobber 20
Goblin Spear Chukka 12
Snotlings 10
Troll 12
Giant 25
Orc & Goblin Battalion 50
Orc & Goblin Army 100
--
Alith Anar The Shadow King 8
Phoenix Guard Caradryn 8
High Elf Dragon Prince 8
High Elf Korhil 8
High Elf Warriors Regiment 18
High Elf Archers Regiment 18
High Elf Silver Helms 18
High Elf Repeater Bolt Thrower 12
High Elf Prince And Noble 12
High Elf Archmage And Mage 12
High Elf Chariot 15
High Elf Lord On Dragon 30
High Elf Dragon Princes 35
High Elf Swordmasters Of Hoeth 13.5
High Elf Phoenix Guard 13.5
High Elf Phoenix Guard Command 15
High Elf White Lions Of Chrace 13.5
High Elf White Lions Of Chrace Command 15
High Elf Shadow Warriors 13.5
High Elf Swordmasters Of Hoeth Command 15
High Elf Battalion 50
--
Morathi On Dark Pegasus 15
Shadowblade 8
Dark Elf Reaper Bolt Thrower 15
Dark Elf Dark Riders 7
Dark Elf Dark Rider Command 7
Dark Elf Assassin 8
Dark Elf Dreadlord 8
Dark Elf Lokhir Fellheart 8
Dark Elf Dreadlord On Cold One 12
Dark Elf Supreme Sorceress On Cold One 12
Dark Elf Supreme Sorceress 8
Dark Elf Warriors Regiment 18
Dark Elf Cold One Knights 13.5
Dark Elf Black Ark Corsairs 12
Dark Elf Shades 12
Dark Elf Witch Elf Command 15
Dark Elf Witch Elves 12
Dark Elf Executioner Command 15
Dark Elf Executioners 12
Dark Elf Black Guard Command 15
Dark Elf Black Guard 12
Dark Elf War Hydra 35
Dark Elf Battalion 50
--
Greasus Goldtooth 35
Skrag The Slaughterer 35
Ogre Maneaters 13.5
Ogre Gorger 12
Ogre Kingdoms Bulls Regiment 18
Ogre Kingdoms Gnoblars 18
Ogre Kingdoms Leadbelchers 18
Ogre Kingdoms Ironguts 18
Ogre Tyrant 23
Ogre Hunter 30
Ogre Butcher 20
Yhetee 12
Ogre Kingdoms Battalion 50


*------------------------- LORD OF THE RINGS -------------------------*

The Mines Of Moria 50
Mines Of Moria Hobby Set 60
Scouring Of The Shire Book 12
The Lord Of The Rings Rulebook Hardback 35
Fellowship Of The Ring Source Book 15
A Shadow In The East 10
Fall Of The Necromancer 10
The Two Towers Source Book 15
Legions Of Middle Earth 15
The Ruin Of Arnor 12
Khazad Dum 12
Return Of The King Source Book 15
Gondor In Flames 12
Harad 12
Mordor 12
WAR OF THE RING (ENGLISH) 35
Sam & Frodo In Orc Armour 7
Hobbit Militia 8
Goblin King Of Moria 7
Uruk-Hai With Crossbows 8
Uruk-Hai Berserkers 8
Uruk-Hai Command 8
Mordor Orc Command 8
Lurtz And Grishnakh 12
Goblin Captains 8
Moria Goblin Shaman 7
Moria Goblin Prowlers 8
Shagrat & Gorbag 12
Orc Task Master And Drummer 8
Mordor Orc Captains 8
Marannon Orc Captains 8
Orc Shaman On Warg 8
Gothmog Foot & Mounted 15
Elf Spearmen 8
Haldirs Elves With Bows 8
Haldirs Elves With Swords 8
Elrond & Gil-Galad 12
Legolas Foot & Mounted 15
Wood Elf Command 8
Elf Command 8
Elrohir Foot & Mounted 15
Elrond Master Of Rivendell 7
Guards Of The Fountain Court 8
Rohan Royal Guard On Foot 8
Wildmen Of Dunland 8
Rohan Royal Guard Mounted 7
Warriors Of Minas Tirith Command 8
Easterling Command 8
Knight Of Dol Amroth Mounted 7
Knight Of Dol Amroth Foot 8
Haradrim Command 8
Ruffians 8
Saruman And Grima 12
Gandalf The White Foot & Mounted 15
Aragorn King Of Gondor Ft & Mtd 15
Aragorn Foot & Mounted 15
Boromir Foot & Mounted 15
Theoden Foot & Mounted 15
Khandish Warriors 8
Khandish Horsemen 7
Easterling Kataphrakt 7
Khamul The Easterling Ft & Mtd 15
Eorl The Young Foot & Mounted 15
Theodred Foot & Mounted 13.5
Erkenbrand Foot & Mounted 13.5
Dunlending Warriors Command 8
Rohan Captain Foot & Mounted 12
Arathorn & Halbarad 12
Arnor Command 8
King Arvedui & Malbeth The Seer 12
Serpent Riders 7
Forlong & Angbor 12
Clansmen Of Lamedon 8
Axemen Of Lossarnach 8
Dol Amroth Banner Bearer Foot & Mounted 12
Dol Amroth Captain Foot & Mounted 12
Armoured Boromir Foot & Mounted 15
Men At Arms Of Dol Amroth 8
Serpent Guard 8
Suladan The Serpent Lord Ft & Mtd 15
Watchers Of Karna 8
Corsair Bosun And Captain 8
Corsair Arbalesters 8
Dalamyr Fleetmaster Of Umbar 7
The Dark Marshal 15
Black Numenorean Warriors 8
Rivendell Gandalf 7
GANDALF (MINAS TIRITH) 8
THEODEN (PELENNOR) 8
Dwarf Kings 9
Khazad Guard 8
Murin And Drar 12
Dwarf Command 8
Iron Guard 8
Vault Warden Team 8
Durin And Mardin 12
Ringwraith Foot & Mounted 15
Cave Troll With Hammer 18
Witch King Of Angmar Ft & Mtd 15
Morgul Stalkers 8
Hill Troll Chieftain Buhrdur 18
Shade 8
Rider Of The Dead 7
Half Trolls 8
The Shadow Lord 15
The Tainted 15
The Undying 15
WITCH-KING (MINAS TIRITH) 8
ARMY OF THE DEAD BANNER BEARER 6 
ISENGARD URUK-HAI COMMANDERS 15
Sauron The Necromancer 18
Serpent Riders 30
Morgul Knights 30
MINAS TIRITH COMMANDERS 15
Sauron 20
Gulahvar The Terror Of Arnor 23
Dragon 40
Attack At Weathertop 30
The Fellowship Of The Ring 30
Uruk-Hai Seige Assault Ballista 20
Treebeard 25
Gondor Battle Cry Trebuchet 25
Witchking On Fell Beast 35
Troll Chieftan 20
Ringwraiths 40
The Breaking Of The Fellowship 30
The White Council 25
Spider Queen & Swarm 20
Khandish Warriors 25
Khandish Horsemen 30
Easterling Kataphrakt 30
Wildmen Of Druadan 18
Morannon Orcs 16.5
GALADHRIM KNIGHTS 20
GALADHRIM WARRIORS 20
Rangers Of Middle Earth 16.5
Knights Of Minas Tirith 15
Corsairs Of Umbar 16.5
Haradrim Raiders 15
Dwarf Warriors 16.5
Dwarf Rangers 16.5
War Mumak Of Harad 50
Mordor / Isenguard Troll 18
ARMY OF THE DEAD 16.5
Warriors Of The Last Alliance 16.5
Moria Goblins 16.5
The Riders Of Rohan 15
The Fighting Uruk-Hai 16.5
Uruk-Hai Siege Troops 13.5
Warriors Of Rohan 16.5
Warriors Of Minas Tirith 16.5
Mordor Orcs 16.5
Warriors Of Harad 16.5
Warg Riders 15
Easterlings 16.5
Wood Elves 16.5
Balrog 35
Uruk-Hai Scouts 16.5
ENT 18


*------------------------- SPECIALIST GAMES -------------------------*

Bloodbowl Game 50
Necromunda Underhive 25
Battlefleet Gothic Rulebook 25
Warmaster Rulebook 25
Inquisitor Rulebook 25
Mordheim City Of The Damned Rulebook 25
Epic Armageddon 25
Battlefleet Gothic Armada 25
Mighty Empires 30


*------------------------- SCENERY (40K) -------------------------*

Basilica Administratum 15
Imperial Sector 50
Sanctum Imperialis 15
40K Buildings Manifactorum 15
SHRINE OF THE AQUILA 20
AEGIS DEFENCE LINE 12
SKYSHIELD LANDING PAD 24
BATTLESCAPE 15
IMPERIAL BASTION 18
IMPERIAL STRONGPOINT 55
40k Battlefield Accessories 7
Ork Barricades 12
Urban Barricades And Walls 12
Razor Wire 6
Urban Road 15
Warhammer 40K Basing Kit 12
Moonscape 10
MINES, BOMBS AND BOOBY TRAPS 12
BLASTSCAPE 12


*------------------------- SCENERY (FANTASY) -------------------------*

Battlemat 18
Citadel Realm Of Battle Gameboard 150
Citadel Gaming Hill 15
Citadel Modular Gaming Hill 15
Citadel Wood 15
Jungle Plants 25
Trees & Hedges 20
Walls & Fences 12
Arcane Ruins 15
Fortified Manor 40
Watchtower 18
Chapel 15
TEMPLE OF SKULLS 18


*------------------------- SCENERY (LOTR) -------------------------*

Ruins Of Middle Earth 12


*------------------------- PAINTS -------------------------*

Assault On Black Reach Paint Set 15
Battle For Skull Pass Paint Set 15
Mines Of Moria Paint Set 15
Games Workshop Paint Set 18
Foundation Paint Set 35
Citadel Wash Set 13.5
Scenery Painting Pack 25
Scab Red Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Red Gore Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Blood Red Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Blazing Orange Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Golden Yellow Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Sunburst Yellow Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Scorched Brown Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Bestial Brown Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Snakebite Leather Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Bubonic Brown Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Vomit Brown Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Bleached Bone Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Dark Flesh Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Vermin Brown Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Dwarf Flesh Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Elf Flesh Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Liche Purple Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Warlock Purple Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Regal Blue Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Ultramarine Blue Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Enchanted Blue Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Ice Blue Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Hawk Turquoise Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Dark Angels Green Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Snot Green Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Scorpion Green Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Goblin Green Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Rotting Flesh Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Camo Green Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Shadow Grey Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Space Wolves Grey Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Chaos Black Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Codex Grey Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Fortress Grey Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Skull White Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Mithril Silver Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Chainmail Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Boltgun Metal Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Tin Bitz Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Dwarf Bronze Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Burnished Gold Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Shining Gold Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Gloss Varnish Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Graveyard Earth Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Kommando Khaki Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Desert Yellow Paint Pots 12ml 2.25
Catachan Green Paint Pots 12ml 2.25 
Knarloc Green 12ml Pot 2.25
Mechrite Red 12ml Pot 2.25
Dheneb Stone 12ml Pot 2.25
Tausept Ochre 12ml Pot 2.25
Macharius Solar Orange 12ml Pot 2.25
Iyanden Darksun 12ml Pot 2.25
Tallarn Flesh 12ml Pot 2.25
Hormagaunt Purple 12ml Pot 2.25
Mordian Blue 12ml Pot 2.25
Necron Abyss 12ml Pot 2.25
Fenris Grey 12ml Pot 2.25
Adeptus Battlegrey 12ml Pot 2.25
Astronomican Grey 12ml Pot 2.25
Khemri Brown 12ml Pot 2.25
Calthan Brown 12ml Pot 2.25
Charadon Granite 12ml Pot 2.25
Orkhide Shade 12ml Pot 2.25
Gretchin Green 12ml Pot 2.25
Badab Black Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25
Gryphonne Sepia Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25
Ogryn Flesh Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25
Devlan Mud Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25
Baal Red Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25
Leviathan Purple Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25
Asurmen Blue Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25
Thraka Green Citadel Wash 12ml 2.25


*---------------------- BRUSHES ---------------------- *

Fine Detail Paint Brush (10 Pack) 2.75
Detail Paint Brush 2.75
Standard Paint Brush 2.5
Base Paint Brush 3
Large Paint Brush 3
Small Dry Brush 3
Small Flat Drybrush 8
Large Flat Drybrush 12
CITADEL FINE DETAIL BRUSH 2.75
CITADEL DETAIL BRUSH 3
CITADEL STANDARD BRUSH 3.25
CITADEL BASECOAT BRUSH 3.5
CITADEL LARGE BRUSH 3.75
CITADEL WASH BRUSH 4
CITADEL SMALL DRYBRUSH 2.75
CITADEL MEDIUM DRYBRUSH 3
CITADEL LARGE DRYBRUSH 5
CITADEL STIPPLING BRUSH 2.75


*------------------------- OTHER HOBBY -------------------------*

How To Paint Space Marines 15
How To Make Wargames Terrain 18
How To Paint Citadel Miniatures 15
Citadel Minatures Catalogue 2009 8
Skull White Spray 400ml 8
Chaos Black Spray 400ml 8
Purity Seal Satin Spray Varnish 400ml 8
Roughcoat Spray 400ml 10
Citadel Spray Gun Propellant 3 Pack 5
Citadel Spray Gun Propellant 5
Modelling Putty 6
Water Effects 237ml 15
Super Glue 5g 4
Super Glue 2005 (Ten Pack) 4
Plastic Glue 20g 4
PVA Glue Tube 118ml 5
Universal Templates 5
Big Gun Dice 7
Apocalypse Templates 12
Warhammer 40K Templates 5
Warhammer 40K Counter Set 10
L.O.S. Marker Light 6
Warhammer Dice Pack 7
Warhammer Counter Set 7
Modular Movement Tray 6
Fallen Giant Template 5
Mines Of Moria Dice Set 7
Movement Trays 4
Round Bases 4
Small Regimental Bases 4
Textured Movement Trays 4.6
Static Grass Tubs 220ml 5
Modelling Sand Tubs 220ml 5
Modelling Snow Tubs 220ml 5
Glade Grass Tubs 220ml 5
Scorched Grass Tubs 220ml 5
Square Bases 5
Round Bases 5
Citadel Hobby Starter Set 30
Dice Cube (6 Pack) 4
Warhammer Gamers Binder 10
Paint Station 20
Paint Brush Set 7
GW Jar Of Tape Measures 3
Citadel Hobby Knife 8
Citadel Hobby Vice 8
Citadel Razor Saw 12
Citadel Sculpting Tool 4
Citadel Hobby Drill 8
Citadel Plastic Cutters 8
Citadel Modelling Files 7
Citadel Tool Set 60
Citadel Spray Gun 18
Figure Case Eagle Tags Box 1.5
Figure Case Eagle Tags In A Jar 1.5
Figure Case 35
Army Figure Case 60
Fast Attack Bag 35
Tactical Backpack 45
Heavy Support Bag 75


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Cheers Radical. Of all things, the brushes are the ones that interest me most. 2 lots of the brushes listed, with different prices. I would have thought there'd be 1 list at the new prices, unless we're getting a premium range of brushes? 75p extra for a standard brush if not.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well to be honest gw brushes are bloody useless, the old red ones were brilliant and i still have several, but the blue ones are one useful for getting dog poo out of the treads on my boots .


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

*June Price increase (info, not griping)*

Here they are in a nice little spreadsheet.

Some highlights:

Deamons players, I feel bad for you. Likewise with orks.

Assault on Black Reach!? +15$, Take that Ebay!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

This US or Canada? 25% price rises on the starter sets is mean! Lots of models in the 15-20% price increase bands - as you say, Daemons take a hit here. Basically big metal kits, Wild Riders, Dragon Princes etc.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

This is for the US.


----------



## Meatplow (May 5, 2009)

The Soulgrinder went up 16%?!! :shok:

Geez...glad I got all the Daemonic stuff I needed earlier in the year...:so_happy:


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

interesting, not as bad as feared, not as bad as expected, but worse than hoped.


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

So GW feels the need to hose the US even more on some of the most expensive items. With the current exchange rates I won't be purchasing any of the big/expensive stuff from the US anymore. 

Long live the cheap UK online discounters. In most cases even with shipping I will be able to get things like Landraiders and Terminators cheaper from the UK than buying locally.

It's certainly not the end of the world, but I won't be starting any new armies (like the Daemon army I've had my eye on) that I don't already have most of the models for. 

The good thing about this is that I'll start getting though my GW backlog of 12 or so armies covering all three of the core systems. There's always a silver lining, if you look for the bright side of things! :grin:


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

"WARHAMMER 40,000 EXPANSION: PLANETARY EMPIRES"	0.00	49.50
"WARHAMMER 40,000 EXPANSION: PLANETSTRIKE (ENGLISH)"	0.00	25.00
Space Marine Whirlwind 0.00	41.25	41.25	#DIV/0!	New
SPACE MARINE LAND SPEEDER STORM	0.00	30.00	30.00	#DIV/0!	New
SPACE MARINE IRONCLAD DREADNOUGHT	0.00	41.25	41.25	#DIV/0!
Necron Monolith 0.00	57.75	57.75	#DIV/0!	New
Tau Devilfish 0.00	35.00	35.00	#DIV/0!	New
The Changeling	0.00	13.25	13.25	#DIV/0!	New
Chaos Space Marine Havocs	0.00	33.00	33.00	#DIV/0!	New
IMPERIAL GUARD LEMAN RUSS DEMOLISHER	0.00	49.50	49.50	

prices for the new stuff(not sure if its posted elsewhere). just picked out a couple things that marked new also. repacks maybe?

Some of the price changes are suprising. +7.75 to chaos dreads? I bought 3 chaos FW dreads for 48$ each a couple months ago. daemons seem like they took a big hit. Is that changeling a new model?


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

at least now we know why the monolith got pulled from the online store?


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

Christ rule book up £5 and AoBR up £10. 

i totally agree on the red brushes being the best, i have one in my hand as i type this. hopefully the CITADEL ones listed are the red ones again, as thats what was on the red ones with GW on the blue ones.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Not as bad as it might have been, but why increase the price on the starter sets and other big boxes? The idea of those I had thought was to get you in to the hobby 'cheaply' (scoff!) so that you then spent more money elsewhere. Why the fuck would anyone buy BfSP for 50 quid?


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

wat the hell, they are actually going ahead with the empire greatswords at £25 for a box of 10. *swears very loudly*


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

1 question are these prices the USD ones or British pounds?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Judas Masias said:


> 1 question are these prices the USD ones or British pounds?


They are in pounds. or as we like to call it the real single European currency


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

seeing as how i was about to start an Orc army, i'm far from pleased with these increases. I'm actually starting to debate whether i can afford to pursue this hobby. i think i might have to start looking at alternate systems.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Kitsunex said:


> seeing as how i was about to start an Orc army, i'm far from pleased with these increases. I'm actually starting to debate whether i can afford to pursue this hobby. i think i might have to start looking at alternate systems.


Kitsunex Pm me i might be able to help you out with that.

Merged double posts - squeek


----------



## NagashKhemmler (Apr 28, 2009)

more price increases  which results in more falling profits for them and then more price rising, it's a horrible cycle.


----------



## paperclipracer (Jan 11, 2009)

another reason/ thought is that now they are doing all the variations in one box, they started with the IG sentinel, you all the variations now so you don't have to keep buying sentinels over and over. Same thing is happening with the new empire figures starting with the greatswords. You can now make all the variations of the greatswords in one box, in turn they put the price at 41 usd. They want to raise prices but they are starting to put more bits and variations in there boxes, it sucks i know but hey i love this hobby.


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> Kitsunex Pm me i might be able to help you out with that.
> 
> Merged double posts - squeek


i tried to PM you, but it said that you aren't receiving them or can't receive them.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

you know, those strater sets, particularly AOBR, are already at a huge discount. right now its $60, five terminators alone cost $50. they went pretty easy with prices on stuff like that for new 5th edition release stuff. so even a 10 or 15 dollar increase, these sets are still a bargain...course it all seems to be overpriced in the first place but w/e.

i also agree with the statement about the prices going up a little, but they are definitely putting more pieces in the boxes. when the new ork codex came out, ork sets starting coming with a hell of a lot more customizable bits. same thing has happened with IG. 

it seems too obvious that raising prices for no reason will cause less people to buy and thus the cycle of raising prices even more, i think people who work for GW see this and so are trying to be as fair as they can. at least we know that the head of the company actually does like the hobby.

i know theres been big GW business decision discussions before, guess they have to be brought up again, now that we can actually see what they're raising.


----------

